
Cloudera Said to Raise at Least $200 Million in Funding - rajbala
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-18/cloudera-said-to-raise-at-least-200-million-in-funding.html
======
frak_your_couch
I guess this means IPO isn't going to happen this year.

